# Best used cars under $20,000



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey forum,

I might finally need a new(er) car in the coming year or so. My 17-year-old Mazda has served me well.

Considering buying a used car, up to $20,000 in price, in cash. Currently leaning towards paying only $15k or so. It would be nice to go hybrid or very fuel efficient car. No need for a truck or large SUV for sure. 

Anyhow, what say you?

Thoughts, ideas, best makes, models and features for a car under $20,000?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Last year we bought a 2-year-old Honda Civic for $15k, the touring edition with all the bells and whistles. Our only complaint is we find the seats uncomfortable for long drives, which was mostly solved by putting in an Obusforme back rest. It's been 100% reliable so far. 

We love the backup camera. The GPS system isn't the best, when it gets outdated you have to pay Honda exorbitant amounts to update it. 

Features I would look for:
- backup camera
- heated seats (especially since you're in Ottawa!)
- cruise control if you plan to take it on road trips
- comfortable seats - try and take it for a good hour-long test drive if you like it after the initial test drive. We didn't do this, and if we had, we might have realized we didn't like the seats.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

If one can get 6 way or 10 way power seats, that will almost guarantee comfortable seating. Spouse and I both have back issues and we wouldn't touch a vehicle that didn't have 10 way power seats (which are of better quality to start with too). We can drive 10-12 hours a day with proper seating.


----------



## DollaWine (Aug 4, 2015)

Honda Civic, Mazda 3, Toyota Corolla, Hyundai Elantra, Honda Accord (4-cylinder) are all good, cheap, fuel-efficient and reliable vehicles.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

+2
Seat heaters and 10-way power seats. Sometimes you have to go back a year to get it for the price you want to pay.

Also if you often carry passengers, an outlet for AC/Heater in the back area is essential to avoid being over heated/cooled in the front.

I would value seat comfort above backup cameras but eventually they will all have those.


----------



## fcyloh82 (Dec 2, 2013)

+1 to the Honda Accord (4-Cylinder).

Very reliable vehicles with rather inexpensive maintenance. The 2013 models are priced quite fairly and have a ton of good options.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't overlook the Mazda 6. They get good reviews and sell cheaper on the used car market.

I like Mercedes VW and Volvo myself but they are not for everybody.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

My Own Advisor said:


> very fuel efficient


Diesel gate aside, the efficiency of my diesel Passat has been spectacular. It looks like there are some Diesel Golfs and Jettas in Ottawa well in your price range range. The seats are comfy.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Don't overlook the Mazda 6. They get good reviews and sell cheaper on the used car market.
> 
> I like Mercedes VW and Volvo myself but they are not for everybody.


I'd suggest the Mazda 6 as well. The newer style is quite nice on the eyes and they do offer good value.

Are there any other requirements? Kids? Fit X car seats in the back?
What is 'very' fuel efficient? City or hwy driving?


----------



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

Would recommend the base model Subaru Impreza. Subarus have never let me down.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

GalacticPineapple said:


> Would recommend the base model Subaru Impreza. Subarus have never let me down.


Subaru +1. Wife has a Crosstrek and I have an Outback. Previously went through no end of problems and expense with Volvo and BMW.


----------



## redsgomarching (Mar 6, 2016)

Dilbert said:


> Subaru +1. Wife has a Crosstrek and I have an Outback. Previously went through no end of problems and expense with Volvo and BMW.


The outback is the closest vehicle in terms of similarity in shape to the 2003 limited rav 4 i currently drive. I don't mind the newer Rav 4 models but i don't like the small rear window and the fact that they made it bigger/more chunky, however, i will continue to drive my rav 4 until it literally cannot take it anymore. i think its nearly 400k km


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

redsgomarching said:


> The outback is the closest vehicle in terms of similarity in shape to the 2003 limited rav 4 i currently drive. I don't mind the newer Rav 4 models but i don't like the small rear window and the fact that they made it bigger/more chunky, however, i will continue to drive my rav 4 until it literally cannot take it anymore. i think its nearly 400k km


I like the space in the Outback as I am tall and need the room in the back. Love the adaptive cruise on the QEW!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Great comments to date...thanks...keep them coming. 

From what I've gleaned, used BMWs are a no-no. 

Will look into used Subaru. 

Seem to be some fans of Honda Civic here as well.

No kids to worry about. Fuel efficiency defined as leading fuel economy in car category or hybrid.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

My Own Advisor said:


> Great comments to date...thanks...keep them coming.
> 
> From what I've gleaned, used BMWs are a no-no.
> 
> ...


I think any Japanese car would be a good choice IMHO. Nice thing about Subaru's is AWD and value where I most need it.

Don't get me wrong, I really love European cars, it s really about the cost of ownership with some mileage on them.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

My Own Advisor said:


> Fuel efficiency defined as leading fuel economy in car category or hybrid.


How many KMs a year do you do? Do you have an auto propane station near you?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

My Own Advisor said:


> From what I've gleaned, used BMWs are a no-no.
> 
> Will look into used Subaru.
> 
> ...


My Subaru has been less reliable than my used BMW was, but that's expected of a turbo'd boxer engine. Subaru Crosstrek and Impreza are my favourite practical cars for adventures in a Canadian climate, but full-time awd does come at a cost to efficiency. Smiling whenever it snows is priceless tho

I see 2014 hybrid Crosstreks listed around $20k. Canadian Subarus typically have a winter package of heated seats/mirrors/wipers etc. That would be my choice if you let me spend that $20k for you (mind you I don't know much about hybrids) Geared towards the spunky outdoorsy type or wannabe


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Several years ago we purchased a three year old used Honda Accord full load. It has been a great car.

But, it took us about three months of shopping to get the right vehicle. We had been looking at Honda, Toyota, and Mazda.

We had three false starts. We were ready to by three different units during the process. One from a dealer, two private. We were told that each of the three was accident free. We ran each car through the VIN service on the AutoClub website. Each of the three vehicles came up with accident records.

We did buy a car from dealer and that dealer showed us the car report. By that time we were a little skeptical. Anyone can dummy up a report. In any event we ran the VIN, it was clean, so we did the deal.

Strongly recommend that you independently verify the accident record of any vehicle you might be considering. I think the cost was $25. each time but I felt that the money was was spent. 

And don't forget to check for liens!


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

redsgomarching said:


> The outback is the closest vehicle in terms of similarity in shape to the 2003 limited rav 4 i currently drive. I don't mind the newer Rav 4 models but i don't like the small rear window and the fact that they made it bigger/more chunky, however, i will continue to drive my rav 4 until it literally cannot take it anymore. i think its nearly 400k km


I'd say the Forester is the closest to the Rav 4. The outback is actually quite large.

We have a forester. Same underpinnings as the impreza, just bigger. Mileage isn't wonderful (it is AWD after all), but very reliable and hasn't needed any fixes aside from small issues with bluetooth connectivity in the 4+yrs we've had it. The engines last very long (esp non-turbo). The great thing is the resale. They keep their value very well. We were better off buying a new forester rather than a used one as there was no significant difference between new and 3yrs old.


----------



## Bing1986 (Mar 23, 2017)

I mostly rely on Honda Civic, it is efficient, reliable and uses less fuel than other cars.


----------



## WGZ (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm waiting for that used Subaru market bubble to burst. I don't know how such resale value is even sustainable, because who buys lightly used 1-2 year old Subaru's for nearly new MSRP sticker prices? Good gosh...I know one person who paid new MSRP on a 1 year old WRX.

I'm not a fan of the interiors. But for the most part: reliable, great AWD cars for the money.

I'm not a fan of Toyota, Hyundai, KIA, Nissan, Mitsubishi, but I may be biased as I have to drive their very uninspiring outdated current line up of MY2017 crap daily. I'd definitely stay with Mazda, Honda, Subaru. And even throw Acura in there, as a TSX/ILX is pretty good value for the money and everything underneath is your typical 4 cylinder Honda Civic/Accord with an upscale interior.

Since AWD seems to be a thing in this topic, you could also look into the Lancer as the last couple years they've been offering it with optional 4x4. FWD and can lock into AWD.


----------



## persenH (Mar 21, 2017)

I very much like my Mazda 6, and would definetely recommend you buying it if you want an affordable and reliable car.


----------



## 30seconds (Jan 11, 2014)

The cars I would personally get if mine died would be: Honda accord, Hyundia Sonata, Mazada 3/6. I also like the new Ford Fusion but I can not comment on reliability. I find them all to be classy looking vehicles and a good size. Only buy the newer body style Mazada (2013+) as the older ones have rust issues.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

WGZ said:


> I'm waiting for that used Subaru market bubble to burst. I don't know how such resale value is even sustainable, because who buys lightly used 1-2 year old Subaru's for nearly new MSRP sticker prices? Good gosh...I know one person who paid new MSRP on a 1 year old WRX.


They probably list near MSRP in Alberta because there is the odd young sucka who's been working the oil fields and wants something flashy to show friends and family back east (I know many) There are deals if you're patient and willing to travel a bit

I found a clean 2.5 year old STi hatch below 30k kms with good records for half the cost of a new one with accessories. Came with extended warranty, new brake lines/fluid by recall, new tires for inspection (performance tires don't last) full 3M clear bra kit, Sherlock anti-theft, Rust Check and the typical Rally Amour flaps, front lip, Weathertech mats, wheel locks etc etc. MSRP was $40k + usual fees + accessories + taxes you're at $50k. The guy just needed to sell and no GST on private sales here. I'm always worried it's a lemon but it's still under warranty 2.5 years later and although high maintenance it's nothing unusual for the model

I saw many poor deals before I found this but I have to laugh when people say used cars are not good deals.. It takes leg work but they can be found. Then again I always wanted a used Toyota Tacoma but never saw one go for a reasonable price..


----------



## WGZ (Feb 3, 2017)

m3s said:


> They probably list near MSRP in Alberta because there is the odd young sucka who's been working the oil fields and wants something flashy to show friends and family back east (I know many) There are deals if you're patient and willing to travel a bit
> 
> I found a clean 2.5 year old STi hatch below 30k kms with good records for half the cost of a new one with accessories. Came with extended warranty, new brake lines/fluid by recall, new tires for inspection (performance tires don't last) full 3M clear bra kit, Sherlock anti-theft, Rust Check and the typical Rally Amour flaps, front lip, Weathertech mats, wheel locks etc etc. MSRP was $40k + usual fees + accessories + taxes you're at $50k. The guy just needed to sell and no GST on private sales here. I'm always worried it's a lemon but it's still under warranty 2.5 years later and although high maintenance it's nothing unusual for the model
> 
> I saw many poor deals before I found this but I have to laugh when people say used cars are not good deals.. It takes leg work but they can be found. Then again I always wanted a used Toyota Tacoma but never saw one go for a reasonable price..


Very true and I can see that reason for over inflated prices. I even know a guy who bought a 2012 STI before leaving to go back east. 90k km's, modded with who knows what tune and the car didn't even come with the tuner (Cobb AP3) ... paid 30k plus who knows how much for interest/financing. It was fast as hell, but scary knowing how temperamental those EJ257's are in the STI, and to not know what it's tuned for or be able to monitor what the engine is doing while having typical bolt on mods is a recipe for disaster.

I'm sold on the Focus RS, and will be keeping a close eye on that market. Many have bought into the hype during the first few months of production and are paying a hefty premium to have one early on. Guys will have paid $65k even $70k (CAD) all said and done, with interest accumulated. That's also with the winter wheel package, which they did give us Canadians a good deal on ($2k for 4 18" winter tires mounted on some flashy OEM rims w/ TPMS sensors). I have a 2014 Focus ST and it's been great for 2 years / 30k km. Those are a bargain lightly used at <20k if you can drive stick. Heated leather Recaro's, heated steering wheel, rear view camera, navigation, voice activated controls, ambient/mood lighting, 10 speaker Sony system, 8" MyFordTouch infotainment with bluetooth/apple carplay/android auto, high performance summer tires, 6spd Getrag transmission, 252hp/270lb-ft, decent gas mileage, dual zone digital climate control, 5* safety all around, great handling, sharp steering, eager brakes, etc.


----------



## Emjay85 (Nov 9, 2014)

My Own Advisor said:


> Great comments to date...thanks...keep them coming.
> 
> From what I've gleaned, used BMWs are a no-no.
> 
> ...


I am definitely a civic fan. I have a 2009 civic. Minimal maintenance, super reliable. Bought 3 years old for under 15k.

One car that I have taken to lately was the chevy cruise. I believe it comes in an efficient diesel as well. I don't know about how reliable it is but was in an uber a couple weeks ago and it seemed like a nice, well built car.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

WGZ said:


> I have a 2014 Focus ST and it's been great for 2 years / 30k km. Those are a bargain lightly used at <20k if you can drive stick. Heated leather Recaro's, heated steering wheel, rear view camera, navigation, voice activated controls, ambient/mood lighting, 10 speaker Sony system, 8" MyFordTouch infotainment with bluetooth/apple carplay/android auto, high performance summer tires, 6spd Getrag transmission, 252hp/270lb-ft, decent gas mileage, dual zone digital climate control, 5* safety all around, great handling, sharp steering, eager brakes, etc.


Although I blindly dislike domestic brands I've always respected Ford and especially the 3rd gen "international i.e. Euro" Focus. I lived near Cologne Germany where they're designed and produced and they were very popular in Europe. Some "new" Fords in NA I'd seen on the roads for years in Europe. Everyone calls Subaru's rally bred but they haven't even been in the WRC for years while Ford poached Colin McRea, Ken Block and now Latvala and Solberg. You definitely get a lot more tech with the Fords but I just have sentimental Subaru bias (and the boxer rumble)


----------



## fstamand (Mar 24, 2015)

+1 on VW diesels. I own a 2012 golf and love it. But they will be hard to find as people hand them in.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I had three new AWD Ford Escape company vehicles for a year each. 

I would never consider buying one on my own dime-new or used. Ditto for the dealers who I used for warranty work.


----------

